# Nerja or Benalmadena to live & learn spanish?



## cmason (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi

Advice please! we are coming to spain in february for 6 months to kearn the language and decide whether to move over permanently but we can not decide whether Nerja or Benalmaden is the best place to be to learn spanish in the 6 months. we want to buy local produce, use public transport etc but which is the one which willl give us the best opportunities to indulge ourselves in spanish? we have been to Benalmadena but not Nerja and will not be able to visit spain again nbefore we move over.

also, we have been told by some rental companies that we need to pay a deposit to confirm a propertyy now for february. is this ok to pay deposit now and come in february? i am concerned that we may pay and someone else takes it or the deposit means nothing as it is 4 months till we come out! Help

Please advise us?

Thanks
Claire


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

cmason said:


> Hi
> 
> Advice please! we are coming to spain in february for 6 months to kearn the language and decide whether to move over permanently but we can not decide whether Nerja or Benalmaden is the best place to be to learn spanish in the 6 months. we want to buy local produce, use public transport etc but which is the one which willl give us the best opportunities to indulge ourselves in spanish? we have been to Benalmadena but not Nerja and will not be able to visit spain again nbefore we move over.
> 
> ...



Hiya, Well I live near Benalmadena and its touristy, busy and has lots of british, I've not been to Nerja, cut I suspect its quieter, altho has lots of brits!!!! If you want to learn spanish, well it can sometimes help if the locals speak english, but its also better if you submerge yourself in the language - sink or swim!!! But then again, both areas you're looking at will have plenty of language leaning availabilities I'm sure!

As for paying deposits now for February???????? Nonsense! We moved over here in February two years ago and at that time we were advised NOT to pay until a couple of weeks before we moved over, which we did via internet from the UK ! They're all desperate for money. They'll still be masses of rental properties in Jan/Feb!!!!!


Jo xxxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Move where I am! You won't hear any English!


----------



## cmason (Oct 18, 2009)

jojo said:


> Hiya, Well I live near Benalmadena and its touristy, busy and has lots of british, I've not been to Nerja, cut I suspect its quieter, altho has lots of brits!!!! If you want to learn spanish, well it can sometimes help if the locals speak english, but its also better if you submerge yourself in the language - sink or swim!!! But then again, both areas you're looking at will have plenty of language leaning availabilities I'm sure!
> 
> As for paying deposits now for February???????? Nonsense! We moved over here in February two years ago and at that time we were advised NOT to pay until a couple of weeks before we moved over, which we did via internet from the UK ! They're all desperate for money. They'll still be masses of rental properties in Jan/Feb!!!!!
> 
> ...


Thank Jo. I thought that was a bit much to ask of us! So excited, I could live anywhere right now! would love to get a job so i can learn even quicker but will wait till out there as they all seem to be who you know! Nerja seems more traditionally spanish but i loved being in benalmadena so am really not sure.

Any other advice from those out there already would be appreciated on this...

Claire


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

cmason said:


> Hi
> 
> Advice please! we are coming to spain in february for 6 months to kearn the language and decide whether to move over permanently but we can not decide whether Nerja or Benalmaden is the best place to be to learn spanish in the 6 months. we want to buy local produce, use public transport etc but which is the one which willl give us the best opportunities to indulge ourselves in spanish? we have been to Benalmadena but not Nerja and will not be able to visit spain again nbefore we move over.
> 
> ...


Have you looked at language schools in both areas? That might help you to make up your mind.
*Chica* is a member of the forum and lives in that area, but hasn't posted recently. *Xabiachica *sometimes teaches Spanish I believe. I don't know where she lives, but she maybe able to give you a few pointers... You can't PM until you have made 5 posts I thnk it is, but you could send them a visitors message on their profile page.


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

cmason said:


> Hi
> 
> Advice please! we are coming to spain in february for 6 months to kearn the language and decide whether to move over permanently but we can not decide whether Nerja or Benalmaden is the best place to be to learn spanish in the 6 months. we want to buy local produce, use public transport etc but which is the one which willl give us the best opportunities to indulge ourselves in spanish? we have been to Benalmadena but not Nerja and will not be able to visit spain again nbefore we move over.
> 
> ...


Pick the place you fancy the most irrespective of how many Brits there are. There's a lot where we are (near Arboleas, Almeria) but we manage to avoid most of 'em ergo we have a good deal of contact with the locals. In fact, I got a kiss from abuela in the bar we go in for coffee (not popular with the brits of course) .......... I think I'm in there

For the language, if you're finances can stretch to it, get yersel (recommended) private tuition or failing that there's always some sort of course for the expats going on somewhere that usually doesn't cost too much.

For the rental? .............. what Jojo said:clap2:



Doggy


----------



## lenox (May 26, 2009)

How many towns are there in Spain? There are 17 autonomies, and fifty provinces. With the exception of the coastal strip, Nerja and Almuñecar included, there is an unimaginable number of interesting destinations where you can only hear and speak Spanish. The best way to learn is to learn the culture, the history and the society of the country. Where else than in a large city, with its museums and theatres?


----------



## Expat Ben (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi Claire

Advice please! we are coming to spain in february for 6 months to kearn the language and decide whether to move over permanently but we can not decide whether Nerja or Benalmadena is the best place to be to learn spanish i

The two places you mention have huge expat communities, so if you really want to live in a spanish community and to learn the language, you might wish to consider living somewhere where more spanish people live. 



also we have been told by some rental companies that we need to pay a deposit to confirm a propertyy now for february. 

They will tell you whatever they want as all they care about is your money
You should pay on arrival and not before


----------



## cmason (Oct 18, 2009)

Thank you all so much for responding. You are all so helpful!

we will look into the language schools and let you know how we get on!


----------



## bakeja (May 26, 2009)

I like both places - Nerja is a bit more quaint and cute, Benalmadena more "Kiss me Quick" if you see what I mean. Benlamadena is closer to the rest of the coast's main facilities and attractions but that probably wouldn't bother you. As for the rental - it is such a soft market at the moment I can't believe you will have any trouble getting somewhere. I rented (near Manilva - other end of coast) last year and got 100€ off the rent and then re-negotiated another 100€ off this Summer. Drive a hard bargain and insist on a proper contract and you will be OK.


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

both Nerja and Benalmadena have a massive english speaking population, to really imerse yourself in the language it may be good to move far away from those areas as the temtation to mingle with english speaking people is high and also a lot of Spaniards come to these areas to learn English which wouldnt really help you

however there are also very good schools there too, it all depends on your prefered method of learning, for me it was just mixing with the spaniards, I just cant do classrooms anymore


----------

